# Need a new ride!



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Hurricane Harvey got my boat. Would like your input/information/cost if available on Chittum LAGUNA MADRE EDITION Skiffs? Thanks!!


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Call Tom Horbey in POC. He got one a few months ago and loves it. Higher him and you can ride in his. He's great fly fishing guide and his is set up to run stupid shallow.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

i think kacee bones is running one too in that neck of the woods. www.flyfishgooseisland.com

sorry for your loss &#128542;


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Cozumel Annie said:


> Call Tom Horbey in POC. He got one a few months ago and loves it. Higher him and you can ride in his. He's great fly fishing guide and his is set up to run stupid shallow.


What she said ^^^ call Tom.


----------

